# whey before early morning cardio



## krazy (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

In order to kick off my cutting phase I'm going to start early morning cardio. While I understand the benefits of this during a fasted state (low glycogen levels, etc) I was wondering if adding a shake would be detrimental to this process. It would be 30g wpc 80 (or thereabouts) in water. Would this increase glycogen levels too much, thus negating the positive effects of exercising in a fasted state? I have seen people take 10g L-glutamine or some type of BCAA when they wake up, is this the only route to go down if you want to limit muscle loss but keep the fat burning high? I would also be taking an ECA stack. Oh, and I've also heard of waiting 45 minutes after the workout to have the first meal. Is this needed? If so, would a no-carb supplement like whey kill the benefits? I'm sure i could have worded better, hope that makes sense.

Here's an example:

6:30am: wake

ECA (with Yomhimbe)

30G protein in water (or other recommendations)

6:45am: light to moderate cardio (~65% max heart rate) 45 minutes

7:00am: breakfast

30g whey

oats

berries

Thanks!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

IMO i would do cardio on an empty stomach. The most knowledgable guys on this forum always state on an empty stomach.

However; I am sure a handful on amino acids with a small amount of water wouldn't kill you.

Bump for Pscarb, TT, Ninepack, hacks etc etc...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Also, I personally wait 30 mins after morning cardio for breakfast. Oats with a shake, or eggs is superb after cardio.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Exercising on an empty stomach will maximise your results, as would waiting 30 mins post exercise as this is when you are in your EPOC stage of increased metabolism.

Food introduced at this time may inhibit results, but for anti catabolism. some glutamine would be useful first thing 5-10g.

Why do you want to consume whey before your cardio?

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

when i dieted i did my cardio like:

7 am 100ml orange juice with 5g creatine 10g glutamine, ECY stack

7:10 45 mins cardio at 140bpm

8:15 100g oats 8 egg white 2 yokes 40g whey...

i wouldnt have whey mate as protien can be used for energy... 100ml of orange juice is enough to wake u up and only contains a handfull of carbs.. which when in a depleted state does fuk all to hinder fat loss imo and keeps u sane!!


----------



## krazy (Dec 29, 2006)

SportDr said:


> Why do you want to consume whey before your cardio?
> 
> SD


Because of the anti-catabolic effects. I assumed it would be ingested rapidly to feed hungry muscles after 12 hours with no food, but not really hinder the fat burning process since it went to muscle replenishment rather than an energy source.

Might be splitting hairs at this point. I'm leaning towards some L-glute to be safe.

Cheers!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I read a study a few years back which compared fat loss in those who took whey protein in water (about 20g I think), and those who took nothing, 1st thing in the morning, and the whey group lost more fat.

I have no idea where it is now, but if you search the net you may find it.

I personally would take 30g of whey in water before cardio.


----------

